# Seagate 2TB SSHD wird nicht angezeigt bzw. kein Zugriff



## Fillmore (8. März 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte meine jetzige Festplatte klonen und durch eine SSHD ersetzten. Nun habe ich folgendes Phänomen: Die Festplatte ist korrekt eingebaut. Wenn ich Windows starte, wird sie mir aber nicht angezeigt bzw. aufgelistet um dort darauf zuzugreifen. Im Gerätemanager ist die Platte aber vorhanden.
Wenn ich den PC ins BIOS boote, wird komischerweise auch nur meine normale Festplatte aufgelistet wo auch Windows drauf ist.

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2014)

Du musst die Festplatte erst partitionieren und formatieren das sie angezeigt wird.

Windowsbutton und ins Suchfeld "part" eingeben, dann die erste Auswahlmöglichkeit nehmen.
Dort kannst du dann deine neue Festplatte mit einem Rechtsklick einrichten.


----------



## Fillmore (8. März 2014)

Ah okay so weit so gut.
Jetzt fragt er aber noch "Master Boot Record" oder "GUID-Partitionstabelle".
Was muss ich da nehmen, damit ich meine alte Platte nachher "spiegeln" bzw. Knonen kann?


----------



## Abductee (8. März 2014)

Bei 2TB würd ich den MBR nehmen.


----------



## Fillmore (8. März 2014)

Also war jetzt erst mal zocken.
Das mit der Formatierung hat prima geklappt. Vielen Dank erstmal 
Die Festplatte wird jetzt im Windows angezeigt. Mit dem Tool von Seagate zum Klonen hat es jedoch nicht so richtig geklappt. Der PC musste laut dem Tool einen Neustarten machen. Dann kam irgend so ein Text wie im alten MS-DOS auf dem Bildschirm wo sich nach über einer halben Stunde nichts getan hatte 

Es rächt sich eben, einen Fertig-PC zu kaufen! Werde mir nächste Woche wenn ich ein paar Tage frei habe, eine Windows 8 Image ziehen und dann auf der neuen Platte das OS neu installieren.

Früher vor 5-6 Jahren hatte ich da noch voll den Plan von und habe meine PCs selbst zusammen gebaut. Man(n) wird älter *g*
Aber vielen Dank erst Mal für die Hilfe 

Grüße


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. März 2014)

Klonen geht mit dem "Acronis Disk Director" relativ schnell und bequem, evtl. schaust du dir das Produkt ja mal vor einer Neuinstallation an 
Kostenlose Demoversion gibt es bei Acronis direkt


----------



## Fillmore (9. März 2014)

Hmmm ich werdes es damit heute mal versuchen. Wobei die Screenshots von dem Proggi fast so aussehen wie die von dem Seagate Programm. Wäre cool wenn`s klappen wurde


----------



## Fillmore (9. März 2014)

Das Programm sagt mir das meine alte Festplatte im GPT Format ist. Das müsste ich in MBR umwandeln um es zu klonen.
Warum und was ist GPT und MBR eigentlich genau?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2014)

Du kannst auch deine als GPT betreiben.
Der MBR ist das Urgestein aus früheren Jahren und kann nur bis 2TB verwendet werden.
GPT ist neuer und braucht man für Festplatten mit mehr als 2TB, hat den Nachteil das er von alten System nicht erkannt wird, falls du deine Festplatte mal wo anders ansteckst.


----------



## Fillmore (9. März 2014)

Ui Danke für die Erklärung!
Also muss ich meine neue zu GPT machen wie meine alte. Ich probiers


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. März 2014)

Dazu einfach auf das entsprechende Laufwerk (bei dir Laufwerk 2) mit Rechtsklick, anschließend "Zu GPT konvertieren"


----------



## Fillmore (12. März 2014)

Also es will um's Verrecken nicht klappen.
Morgen kauf ich mir 8.1 und baller das auf die Platte neu drauf.

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge


----------



## Fillmore (22. März 2014)

Hallo Forum,
habe noch ein paar Fragen 

Da ich nun eine Woche Urlaub habe, will ich mein System - schön sauber alles  - richtig installieren und neu aufsetzen.
Das neue OS habe ich mir schon gekauft und einfach die HDD getauscht in meinem PC und dort installiert. Jetzt denke ich noch an eine kleine SSD Festplatte. Im Mädchenmarkt gibt es für 66€ eine "kleine" 128 GB. Diese SSD würde ich dann gerne für Spiele verwenden. Die SSHD als System-Festplatte. Da ich viel über SSD gelesen habe - grade bezüglich der Haltbarkeit - sollte diese dich eigentlich dann bestimmt für 3-4 Jahre halten, als "Lese-Festplatte". Dort will ich nur Spiele speichern die dort geladen werden.


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. März 2014)

Nimm die:

http://geizhals.de/crucial-m500-120gb-ct120m500ssd1-a889880.html

Die hält auf jeden Fall die nächsten paar Jahre durch.


----------



## SaftSpalte (17. November 2015)

danke Jungs . hat mir echt geholfen  Klappt halt nicht immer mit reinstecken und fertig


----------



## BSlGuru (18. November 2015)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> danke Jungs . hat mir echt geholfen  Klappt halt nicht immer mit reinstecken und fertig



Klappt nicht mal bei Frauen ^^


----------

